# EVR - EV Resources



## Joe Blow (31 May 2010)

Victory West Metals Limited (VWM), previously known as Richfield Group Limited (RCH), is an exploration company, focusing on the Malala Molybdenum deposit in Indonesia.

For previous discussion of this company please see the RCH thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9123

http://www.victorywestmetals.com.au/


----------



## System (14 January 2013)

On December 31, 2012, Victory West Metals Limited (VWM) changed its name to South East Asia Resources (SXI).


----------



## System (25 January 2018)

On January 3rd, 2018, South East Asia Resources Limited (SXI) changed its name and ASX code to Jadar Lithium Limited (JDR).


----------



## Cam019 (23 February 2018)




----------



## barney (2 July 2018)

JDR came up in Risers today ….. The last Volume spike shown by Cam above was followed by 6 months of downtrend ….. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 No guarantees that we have found a bottom yet but 30% up on increased volume means it goes on the watchlist


----------



## System (10 December 2019)

On December 10th, 2019, Jadar Lithium Limited changed its name to Jadar Resources Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Well, since mid to late last year, Jadar fell off my radar. 
It's back and bloody blipping, mocking me.... I need a better system. 6 month chart.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2020)

Thanks for revisiting this. My young bloke is a keen cyclist, and interested in the world of batteries/ power units for two wheelers. Uncritical to some extent but that is the learning curve. Hence he's now putting his mind to Lithium.To me the big challenges are>|:
Brine. Altiplano. 4000m+ asl. Environmentally precarious.
Spodumene. 1-2% max Li so 98% waste. Big holes. big costs for processing.

He sent me this for comment:
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/07/26/standard-lithium-ramping-up-lithium-from-brine-operations/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2021)

Funny how a struggling hopeful , with Gold? silver and Lithium / Borate exploration projects across Peru, Serbia and Austria can offload Balkan Mining BMM at a premium.         



> Following a strategic review by Jadar of its assets, Jadar decided to demerge its Serbian assets to the Company. Jadar obtained shareholder approval for the Demerger at the General Meeting held on 19 April 2021.





> On completion of the IPO, Jadar will hold an interest of approximately 22% in the Company.


----------



## greggles (2 December 2021)

This is great news for Jadar Resources. A $40 million company signing a MOU with a $7 billion company is a very positive sign. Yahua needs lithium and they clearly believe JDR will be able to dig it out of the ground and sell it to them. So does the market with JDR up 24.07% to 6.7c today.


----------



## System (9 December 2021)

On December 9th, 2021, Jadar Resources Limited (JDR) changed its name and ASX code to EV Resources Limited (EVR).


----------

